# Fun in the snow and mud.  Dang that was fun



## SouthernBogger (Feb 19, 2010)

Need another snowday mothernature.  bring it on haha.

this pic came abit late havn't had time to post it here.  

we got about 5 inches here in the macon/crawford area and boy did we have some fun in it.  this picture shows how.   We have a honey hole called  Mule creek.  public road but runs into some fields and the roads are BAD  the first quarter mile you can get down it with a car.  some 2wd's wont make it. i can in my 2wd ranger 5 speed trans.  30 inch M/T's   back when i had 215  radials i couldnt even attemp it.   there are 6 water holes in the start of the road  about 2 foot deep and rutted so you really have to pay attention to which site of the hole you go in at.

the rest of the road gets even worse and the snow did not help.  2 ruts in the center about a mile long with power brake holes here n there from some other friends with boggers.  i ended up sticking it on the frame but got pulled out. 

anyway thats our snowday story feel free to add ur own story and PICS  come with the pics people lets see some snow/mud covered rigs haha.


----------



## steveng70 (Feb 26, 2010)

I would hate to wash them trucks


----------



## Hoss (Feb 26, 2010)

steveng70 said:


> I would hate to wash them trucks


 

That would be the non-fun part.  Looks like you had a good time getting em dirty.

Hoss


----------



## SouthernBogger (Mar 1, 2010)

Lol yeah fun is the word. if you look to the left ull see the backend of a blazer on 33's and behind me are 3 more trucks.  so it was a messy day


----------



## possum steak (Mar 3, 2010)

oh yeah!

One heck of a time for sure!


----------



## marknga (Mar 3, 2010)

Is that on Mule Creek Rd?


----------



## SouthernBogger (Mar 3, 2010)

yes sir it sure is..  been there before?


----------



## SouthernBogger (Mar 4, 2010)

and to be honest man. i doubt the county has ever tryed ot fix that side of the road.  being it is the farmers route for his tractors.  if the road is to be repaired there im sure the farmer will bring his tractors out to do so.  as of yet he has not.  if by tore up you mean the start by union church road?  that isnt me. i come in from 42 that side isnt destroyed. point ur fingers are someone else. i could give you names of the ones to point at aswell.  FYI their trucks have 40's or bigger on them


----------



## T.P. (Mar 9, 2010)

SouthernBogger said:


> if the road is to be repaired there im sure the farmer will bring his tractors out to do so.  as of yet he has not.



Ha Ha, thats funny. Destroy a road and assume the farmer to fix it.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 11, 2010)

big wheel said:


> look t.p . i dont know u from adam but i bet you have had a little fun in the snow before!!they dont get snow down that way much give the guy a break!!!i dont know how u r anybodys buddy with remarks like that!!!and i think i have seen some of your remarks on other forums of this site!!!!!!!




Yes you do know me, we rabbit hunt together.


----------



## erniesp (Mar 11, 2010)

big wheel said:


> o.k. sorry i didnt know this was u!!!!!!!!!!!!!



So with his comments are you still gonna be buddies and hunt together...


----------



## Cottontail (Mar 11, 2010)

Dont be to hard on him!!!!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 11, 2010)

Guys keep the crap out of here.


----------



## marknga (Mar 11, 2010)

I feel somewhat responsible for the direction this thread took and for that I apologize. I sent SouthernBogger a PM and I deleted my post. This isn't the place to air our opinions.
My last post on this thread.

Mark


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Mar 11, 2010)

test post sorry


----------



## SouthernBogger (Mar 20, 2010)

yeah i got warned for telling the guy i dont exspect the farmer to clean up the road haha.       still dont see how us playing on a road that is already destroyed could cause such a fuss.. ur more then welcome ot take ur honda out there and see how far u get. dont put that dmg on 2wd trucks.


----------



## ylhatch (Mar 29, 2010)

T.P. said:


> Ha Ha, thats funny. Destroy a road and assume the farmer to fix it.



we have problems with kids tearing up the roads around hear to.


----------



## CraigS1001 (Mar 30, 2010)

Here is our fun in the snow........  Our backyard fun of course.


----------

